# Close Quarters Combat Instructor



## ballz (10 Jan 2013)

Good day all,

Looking for some info about the CQCI course.

As I currently understand it, there is CQC Basic, and CQC Instructor, and that the CQC Cell is in LFWATC. I am wondering if there is anything above CQCI required to work in the CQC Cell in LFWATC.

If anyone has any detailed info about the whole thing, I'd like to discuss it with you.

Cheers


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Jan 2013)

Anothing above CQCI to teach on a course run out of WATC, or to be posted to the CQC Cell?

Quite a few of the candidates on my CQCI course were teaching a couple of weeks after we finished.


----------



## ballz (10 Jan 2013)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Anothing above CQCI to teach on a course run out of WATC, or to be posted to the CQC Cell?



Both? haha... I am trying to get as much info as possible on the subject within the CF.


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Jan 2013)

I am a CQCI, what do you want to know? PM please


----------



## Maxadia (10 Jan 2013)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I am a CQCI, what do you want to know? PM please



Sure you want to make that public?

"I iz intrstd in JTF2, bt thz CQCI sowns like da shizzle, txt me info, kep?" 

 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dangerboy (11 Jan 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> As I currently understand it, there is CQC Basic, and CQC Instructor, and that the CQC Cell is in LFWATC. I am wondering if there is anything above CQCI required to work in the CQC Cell in LFWATC.



The guys that work in the CQCI cell got there buy luck of the draw.  It is not always a full time job, it is usually a secondary duty.  For example the majority of the LFWA TC's Cell is running a BMQ Land course this month.


----------



## ArmyRick (11 Jan 2013)

LFWA TC does not have an EXCLUSIVE CF CQCI cell. Each trg center or unit can stand one up. However thats a waste of staff. 7 years at LFCA TC, I was instructing DP1 infantry and the occasional BMQ Land, teaching CQCB or CQCI was a secondary duty.


----------



## Poacher434 (27 Apr 2015)

This is a long late reply but is to correct the misinformation.

I think what they meant by the WATC CQC Cell is that WATC is the centre of excellence for CQC.

Yes they are black shirts, and no there is not much of a prereq to get the job.....I don't know why you would want it though.

If you have CQCI wouldn't you rather train/instruct than alter lesson plans and publications?


----------



## ballz (27 Apr 2015)

Poacher434 said:
			
		

> This is a long late reply but is to correct the misinformation.
> 
> I think what they meant by the WATC CQC Cell is that WATC is the centre of excellence for CQC.
> 
> Yes they are black shirts, and no there is not much of a prereq to get the job.....I don't know why you would want it though.



Yes, tracking that now. We've run a few CQCBs and CQCIs in-house since I arrived.



			
				Poacher434 said:
			
		

> If you have CQCI wouldn't you rather train/instruct than alter lesson plans and publications?



No. I wanted to see us develop a better CQC program, something that would have a bigger impact than just teaching the curriculum... more along the lines of burning lesson plans and publications and starting from new. I would still like to see that, but my initiative for that died after some experience in the battalion / army.


----------



## Poacher434 (27 Apr 2015)

That is both a burden and a blessing we have within our skill set.

Anyone who has taught on a course knows the difficulty involved with changing course curriculum. Though the course offers a lot of opportunity for.... for lack of a better term, interpretation.

Yes there are specific ways to teach the subject matter, and yes we can not introduce new material; but CQCI's main purpose as a course is to teach instructors how to teach CQCB. All CQCB is, is an introduction to basic un armed combat. The best thing for CQCI's to do (and I have seen many do this and I think it's fantastic how they handle it) Is to train on their own, develop separate skills form separate institutions to further their training and pass it along their subordinates through professional development.


----------

